# Dopo upgrade Gcc-4.4.0 problemi con fglrx

## ficofico

Ciao a tutti, non so perchè, ma dopo aver ricompilato tutto il sistema con il nuovo Gcc in portage ( system && system && world) non riesco a d utilizzare i driver proprietari di ati, non riesco a venirne fuori, vi posto i due Xorg.0.log , il primo di quando provo a d utilizzare fglrx in /etc/X11/xorg.conf e il secondo utilizzando i radeon, con i quali il sistema funziona bene ( ma mi dà problemi alla vista, non so perchè)

fglrx

http://dpaste.com/44292/

radeon

http://pastebin.com/m148df66c

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.

----------

## darkmanPPT

provato 

1) ricompilare i driver ati closed?

2) ricompilare il kernel con il nuovo gcc?

----------

## ficofico

Sto impazzendo.... le ho provate tutte, ho provato a ricompilare il kernel con il nuovo Gcc ( ho provato anche a togliere e rimettere l'impostazione in "kernel hacking................deprecated symbols" , ho letto da qualche parte che anche se sono deprecati sono necessari per i driver closed ati.

Bo veramente non capisco, se uso "fglrx" mi appare una schermata bianca breve e poi mouse e tastiera bloccati su sfondo nero.....

----------

## djinnZ

Riparti da zero con la configurazione base di genkernel e poi personalizzi, ci sono una serie di variabili che una volta impostate non consentono di tornare indietro, non ho voglia di stare a ricordare e speigare.

Se hai cambiato gcc una ricompilazione del linker e di hal non ci starebbe male a parte il fatto che leggo aiglx abilitato con i driver radeon e non mi pare che funzioni.

Spero che ti sia ricordato di eselect opengl.

----------

## ficofico

Dopo aver ricompilato Gcc ho dato un bel emerge -e system && emerge -e system && emerge -e --keep-going world

Quindi ho ricompilato tutto ( almeno penso) , cmq ho ricompilato nuovamente hal, xorg-server, i driver ati ( sia gli ultimi , sia versioni più vecchie), ma niente da fare.........non capisco la questione di eselect opengl... dovevo farlo prima di upgradare Gcc? Non ho capito forse io... cmq chiaramente è impostato su Xorg-X11...

Quello che non capisco è che prima di dare emerge -e world andava tutto benissimo, e normalmente tengo aggiornato il sistema a livello (deep world).

Io non ce la faccio a stare con i driver open, mi bruciano gli occhi e mi viene la nausea, non so perchè, ho lo stesso senso di smarrimento che mi viene quando scrivo un messaggio un pò più lungo del solito col mio e90 nokia........ uno schermo da 800x352 che non posso permettermi di guardare....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma da me gcc 4.4 è hard masked. ti serve proprio utilizzare gcc 4.4? non puoi stare con il 4.3?

----------

## oRDeX

sei sicuro che il problema dipenda da ati e non dalla nuova configurazione di xorg1.5? Con l'aggiornamento del world sei passato alla 1.5 da una versione precedente?

----------

## ficofico

Non mi pare, cioè, io avevo il sistema stabile completamente compilato all'ultimo emerge --sync, solo poi ho deciso di switchare al nuovo Gcc e ricompilare tutto..... cmq, cosa potrei fare oltre a ricompilare xorg-server, così per eliminare ogni sospetto?

----------

## table

 *ficofico wrote:*   

> Non mi pare, cioè, io avevo il sistema stabile completamente compilato all'ultimo emerge --sync, solo poi ho deciso di switchare al nuovo Gcc e ricompilare tutto..... cmq, cosa potrei fare oltre a ricompilare xorg-server, così per eliminare ogni sospetto?

 

secondo me usare una versione hard masked di gcc è da suicidio   :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

hai provato a cambiare versione del driver fglrx da installare? magari, prova l'ultima versione (anche non stabile).

----------

